# (Un)happy National Grouch Day!



## Supe (Oct 15, 2015)

According to _Sesame Street Magazine_, October 15th is *National Grouch Day* -- a day for all Grouches to celebrate their way of life.

A Grouch's mission in life is to be as miserable and grouchy as possible, and pass that feeling on to everyone else. Only then will a Grouch feel in touch with his or her world and be happy. Yet, even though a Grouch may show happiness at anyone's misfortune (including his or her own), a Grouch would _never_ admit to being happy. Such is the stability of a Grouch's life: so balanced, and yet so unbalanced.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 15, 2015)

Whatever.


----------



## P-E (Oct 15, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Whatever.


Get back to studying.


----------



## frazil (Oct 15, 2015)

What are they going to have a holiday for happy people next? :angry:


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 15, 2015)

This reminds me, haven't seen much of Roadwreck lately?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 15, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> This reminds me, haven't seen much of Roadwreck lately?


too busy with miniRW?


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2015)

frazil said:


> What are they going to have a holiday for happy people next? :angry:




Who gives a shit about happy people?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 15, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me, haven't seen much of Roadwreck lately?
> ...


Never fear, I'm still here.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 15, 2015)

View attachment 7566


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2015)

I fuckin hate overly happy people


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I fuckin hate overly happy people


Looks like someone needs a hug! Have a great day, RG!


----------

